# MTA Convention Aug. 24-26 Who's going?



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Now that the NTA convention is over and done with I was just wondering how many from this site are planning on making the MTA convention in Evart, MI. Last year we put over 1,000 adults through the gates, not to mention the kids. With the higher fur prices last year and some new interest in trapping I hope we can surpass last years gate count by 200. I'll be up there late Friday and leaving Sunday morning. Who else is going?

Joe


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I do believe I will be there ~ with wallet in hand non the less :lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I was going to go but company policy mandates working the last saturday of the month among other things, maybe I can swing over there Saturday afternoon after work.


----------



## Frey (Sep 22, 2006)

Ill be their friday mornin,think Ill camp on the grounds till sunday.Been needing to get away all summer.See ya in Evart.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

The wife wants to go to her folks ... so I may not be there all weekend. But I will be there on Friday, at least. Have to pick up a special package from Dobbin's booth.

Joe - after sorting through the rest of that dozen Montgomeries ... I'm still confused on how they were handled. I think the story that they have never been died is true ... but I still don't understand why they are so shiney. Looking in the crevices(sp?) ... I don't think they were buffed either, as they are bright & shiney even in the smallest little nooks & crannies. Don't matter ... they are SWEET.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

think I may try to make it, but it wouold only be for the day and it is gonna depend on work schedules right now.


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

be there early friday and staying till sunday.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I have always had an interest in trapping, I would not mind going to check it out. If i am up at school by then, i will definatly stop by


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be there all day Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

My son and I will be there sometime Fri morning and stay till Sat afternoon.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

my dad and i will be going. we have a cabin in baldwin and plan on coming over saturday


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be rolling in sometime Friday afternoon.

Joe: Whos turn is it to buy?????


Dave


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

The kid's and I wiil be there early sat.Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

are the prices on traps, lures, and other supplies decent at the convention? or are they overpriced?:16suspect


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

tm,
Lure prices will be the same as in the catalogs. Not much of a profit margin in lures. Traps will be cheaper for the most part. Depends on what you're looking for.

Dave,

I'll buy this year. We need to drink a toast for the little one. Name your poison and I'll have it there for ya.

Joe


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i will probably be looking for some #1 #1 1/2 #2s what do you think they will run, new and used. oh , and does anybody have pix of past conventions?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there Saturday morning for a few hours.
Last year, I think I went through the dealers a few too many
time$ Wife says I have a limit this year. We will see about that.
Hope to meet some of the guys that I didn't get a chance to meet 
last year. Maybe someone would like to make a time to meet up with
fellow MI Sportsman users?

- Joe, do you have a run down on the demos and approx. times?

Mike


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

TM
the prices on new traps will be close to catilog $, but will depend on the dealer and brand you are looking for.check around. all the dealers that come to our convention are good to deal with.
check the tailgaters too, most have real good deals on their traps and supplys. don't forget to check out all the demos to.

rick


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> I think we need to meet the gang who is gonna be there friday, i cant be there saturday, so i'd like to meet the people who will be there friday. anyone else want to meet friday somewhere?????? :yikes:


Agreed .... so let's meet Friday at the fire pit ... near the totem pole, behind the new building (that used to be the bathrooms).:lol: What time?? I plan on being there EARLY. 

Dave Duncan - If you need help putting up the Tipee ... let me know, I can lend a hand (not sure how big this thing is).

Oh ... and everyone watch out!! I hear there will be a knarly old badger there on Sat.:tdo12:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll be rolling into the fairgrounds Fiday evening sometime. Probably around 9pm if I have a full day at work. If we get rain I may be there earlier. 

Joe


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Gary,

You know I will help man the MTA booth. SELLING everything!!!!!


This will be my first weekend away from the little angel so is that a good enough sob story???? LOL!!!!!!!

There will be Hats,coffee cups, can coolers, T-shirts, Sweatshirts, Insulated cups, Yard Sticks, window decals plus more!!!

Dave


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

looking like me and the kid should be up there before 4 on friday. gonna split out of work early and get the cabin opened up and head over to the convention for the night.

gary, if you need anymore help at the booth dont be afraid to ask. me and the kid will help out.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Bill,

You just signed yourself up!!!! Thanks a Ton

Dave


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmmm what is a better day to go... friday or saturday... im guessing saturday? plus the weather is going to be a lot nicer..... im hoping i can talk my trapping partner into going... muckamuck4... is there an atm there?`and sorry if that has been asked i wasnt planning on going to this but i actually have the dates off work:woohoo1:... i usually have to work every year... we were close to going last year... im driving so hopefuly he goes!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mister ED,

The poles for my tipee are about 35' long and it measures set up, 20' from front to back.

Can aways use some help with the set up, but believe it or not, I can get it set up by myself, using a few tricks .

Figure I will be setting it up shortly after noon on Friday, if all goes as planned.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a Chemical Bank, just west of the fair grounds, on HWY 10. It has a ATM.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A gas station just east that has a ATM too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Stanley, you staying in the same area as last year?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ok hopefuly i can talk him into going with me tomorrow... would be kinda fun to learn a few new things and meet everyone


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Well if anyone is interested I normally do a fish fry on Saturday night at the convention after the dealer buildings close down. I have some fish, but not a ton of it. I'll also be bringing some marinated venison, and a big pot of chili. If anyone one wants to bring something we can turn this into a potluck type dinner for the members here. I could really use some help with paper plates, bowls, and silverware if someone would like to bring some. I'm working on getting some more fish, but may just have to make due with what I have.
If anyone is interested in bringing anything and helping to cook, here are a few suggestions. Coleslaw, baked beans, corn on the cob, tomatoes, etc...
If you bring something that requires cooking please bring your own burner or hot plate. I'll have two available to me, but they will be in use.
If you don't have anything to bring to be shy about stopping by. If I have the food I'll feed you. Just bring your favorite beverage and a chair, and be prepared to enjoy some good company. There are usually a few good stories to be told or heard as well.
As of right now I'm planning on cooking at my buddies camper. He is usually set up along the fence on the NE corner of the dealer buildings. My other buddy John usually camps next to him and does the annual kids raffle. If it rains I will probably move the cooking process to the pavilion on the North end of the fairgrounds.
If anyone needs to find me just ask for me at the MTA booth. They should be able to tell you were I am, or atleast what I'm wearing so you'll have an easier time finding me. You could also stop by Paul Dobbins booth and ask for Joe Rye. I'll probably be there or the MTA booth, but do have some supplies to purchase as well. :lol:

Hope to see you all there.

Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Joe R. said:


> You could also stop by Paul Dobbins booth and ask for Joe Rye. I'll probably be there or the MTA booth,


You heard Paul is bring Apple Pie, huh Joe


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i cant wait till tomarrow. all this talk is killing me! i need my trapping fix! at the fireplace tomarrow at noon????? i'll be wearing my F&T hat. Al is the name... trapping is the game!


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

cant wait till i get there either wiggler. never been to a trapping convention, hope i can get everything with my 40 bucks i been savin!??!?!?!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hey max.. you'll be able to get in the door with $40. maybe someone will be giving away free samples.. :yikes: these conventions are such a blast. at the firepit at noon! i wanna meet you guys.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i just remembered, ive also got an extra 30 bucks i got coming from what my uncle owes me


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Dave Lyons said:


> Bill,
> 
> You just signed yourself up!!!! Thanks a Ton
> 
> Dave



dave, do you know if they will be selling pop at the booth this year? if they are i will grab a couple 12 packs to donate.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> ok hopefuly i can talk him into going with me tomorrow... would be kinda fun to learn a few new things and meet everyone


you talk muckamuck into going yet?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Will be there about 9am ... with my distinguished cheauffer. Will be at the fire pit at noonish. 

David - We'll be looking for you, so I can help with the tipee. The cheauffer knows you and will probably supervise the effort.  

Max - Are you a little geeked up about going?:lol:


I may need a place to ditch my loot ... any volunteers? I'll be riding up with someone, but my wife will be picking me up on our way north to her folks ... I'm not thinking I want to be lugging the new traps and whatever else I buy, around all day.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Will be leaving here is the next hour or so, hope to see you all there....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

Mister ED said:


> Max - Are you a little geeked up about going?:lol:


you know i am. i'm leaving right after supper


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Weather update http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Evart&state=MI&site=GRR


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

78 tomorrow...... Sounds like shorts weather to me...


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and the kid at heading out in a few. see ya guys sometime around 5ish


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking foward to meeting you guys around the fire pit noonish on Sat.
Leaving about 8 am Sat morn , so we'll be there around 9:30.
See you tomorrow!!

-Bob


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i was there most of the day today and had a great time! but i was so into the skinning thing that i forgot what time it was and didnt meet at the firepit. when i relized what time it was i went over there and nobody around. so i didnt get to meet too many people. i did spend way more than the wife said i could, but its all hide in the man-cave, so she wont see it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

MR ED and I left the skinning demo a little before noon and waited over at the pit but you didn't show up 

Where were you sitting at the demo. I was the old geezer leaning against the post by the demo schedule sign with the PETA shirt and the M-S hat. 

The skinning and fur handling demos were really good.

I did get to check out the new fangled beaver traps. I am glad I had to give up the beaver trapping. If I had to lug those things bake in the bush I would have to hire a trap bearer after I put a second mortgage on the house. 

I did meet up with a bunch of the old buddies from the old SMTA days.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i did see you guys.. i was able to walk right in there and by some luck ended up in the front row on the far left. right up by greg's daughter. that skinning demo really opened my eyes on those *****. i learned some things there. when he got done with the ***** i headed over to the pit and nobody was there, so i went in and did the bs thing with paul dobbins. he is a really nice guy. wish i was camping there tonight with all the "boyz" sippin some suds. i bet there having some serious fun tonight. if there not all tired out buying stuff.. :lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the ride Multi. It was good meeting up with you again!!! Wiggler that was me next to Multi ... leaning on the trash can.

Met up with Dave Duncan, shortly after Multi left, and help out with the crew putting up the Tipee ... pics to some when I get home.

Wiggler, you are right, Paul is a good guy. His liquid apple pie is some goooood stuff also! And the plumb loco was pretty refreshing, as we were putting up the tipee. .... I think it is proabbly a good thing I didn't spend the night.

It was good to finally meet Griff and WildBill also. Dave, Bill and I sat around in the tipee, after teh rain kicked back in, and had a good discussion.


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i was there for about 2 or 3 hours and got all of my supplies REAL cheap. and i met rustyaxecamp.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a great day at the conv. today. Got there about 9:30 am with it still drizziling but cleared up and turned out to be a perfect day!! Watched a few skinning demos and caught Mark Junes coyote trapping demo, That guys a card!! Great time watching him! After that watched Paul Dobbins beaver demo, also talked to him a bit afterwards, he is a great guy to just sit and talk with!!
My daughter and i went to the fire pit at noon and met Joe .R., Freepop (& the beagles) Wild Bill, Gilgetter, & Liv4Trapping. Great to meet you guys.

Also talked with Dave Duncan and Gary Shiniske.

Spent Way to much $$ getting supplies but found some great prices on some traps and terminal tackle.

It was a great day and wished i could have spent the weekend for a little after hours "talk" with the guys i met.

Wish i could have won one of those great raffle prizes but struck out there!$$

Now i just have to wait a couple more months.......

-Bob


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great day at the convention! I also spent a little more $ than planned, but what the heck, it only comes once a year right?

Glad to meet some of the fellow MS trappers and also caught the Mark June Coyote demo. Wow, Freepop wasn't kidding when he said this guy really gets into his demos!! What a great public speaker with an obvious love for trapping and teaching. Good luck to you guys this upcoming season!

Mike


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry I missed you guy's today:sad:The kid's got involved with the game's and we did'nt make it over too the fire-pit untill about 1:00.We had a GREAT time,sat-in on mark june's and paul dobbins demo's.Both GREAT guy's/trapper's,learned alot.Picked up some used rat trap's for the kid's and a few odd's and end's for meWe were walking thru the vender's area and when we passed paul dobbins booth he asked the kid's what they were going to catch with the trap's they had,my daughter said muskrat's and the boy said beaver.So paul hand's them both a bottle of back-breaker AND some rat lure,heck of a nice guy.Can't wait untill next year!!!!


----------



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

did joe r and free pop have a beagle pup and an older one in a booth? i think i saw them. did any of you guys see a kid with a camo hat a black greenday shirt and a backpack? it was me.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

my son just got home from Cedar Point on Sat. we'll be leaving aerly on Sun. to head over. it will be our first and we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

trapper_max said:


> did joe r and free pop have a beagle pup and an older one in a booth? i think i saw them. did any of you guys see a kid with a camo hat a black greenday shirt and a backpack? it was me.


No Max that wasn't us. We got there Friday night and left Saturday about 5 or so.

Great time and it was a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I was there Sat from about 9-12

Good show. Met Trapper Max, spent a little more than I probably should have..... Picked up a few 160s, 1.5 B&Ls, colony traps, and other odds and ends. 

Also signed up for MTA. :coolgleam


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

It was nice meeting some of you guys, it was easy to reconize freepop with his dogs, and Joe R becasue he is famous, :lol:, It was a good time with great weather, only thing that concerned me was the guy driving around in the white chevy S-10 with the banjo music on all day- I was a little nervous...:yikes:


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Really bummed me out, had everything set to got to the MTA convention on Saturday. The storm that came through Friday knocked out my power. I was without power for 36 hours and had some water to clean up in the basement. Also lost my cable modem. 

Missed it... Hopefully next year...

Kev


----------

